# Hertz EP-5 brand new for sale



## BullDawg36 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hertz EP5 Car Amplifier - eBay (item 170576869808 end time Dec-14-10 21:56:28 PST)

New in box unit... it is mine... never got to install it...


----------

